# Solution alternative d’un ”Wake-on-LAN” sur macOS



## Gregoryen (26 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai trouvé *LA solution *_(une sorte d'alternative au Wake-on-LAN)_ pour réveiller son Mac à distance, et je parle bien d'un Mac complètement éteint !!

D’ailleurs pour info :
*LAN* = *Local* Area Network : pour réseau local
*WAN* = *Wide* Area Network : pour réseau hors local à distance (internet)

Si vous souhaitez réveiller votre Mac à distance il s’agira du *WOW*, si vous souhaitez le réveiller dans votre réseau local il s’agit du *WOL*.

On fait souvent l’erreur de dire Wake-On-LAN pour désigner en fait du Wake-On-Wan. Mais la plupart du temps, nous utilisons le terme Wake-On-Lan même pour réveiller un PC (ou autre) à distance hors du réseau local.

C'est aussi ce terme que je vais utiliser puisqu'il me semble que le WOL marche également hors du réseau local _(j'enquête la dessus)_.

Vous avez sûrement tous déjà fait le tour du web pour *trouver une solution pérenne*, lu tous les tutoriels sur le web qui commencent à dater..

Personnellement j'ai déjà essayé l'astuce avec Fing sur iOS, j'ai paramétré TeamViewer avec l'option pour le WOL en y ajoutant mon ID mais rien n'y fait... Il me dit qu'aucun périphérique voisin n'est disponible.

Alors est-ce qu’il ne s’agirait que du niveau local ? Pourtant sur l’app TeamViewer j’ai un logo ON/OFF pour le WOL.

Je pense que cela dépend de votre configuration, il me semble dans mon souvenir, avoir* réussi le WOL grâce à TeamViewer *car j'avais un PC sous Windows sur le même réseau, et c'est grâce à cela que j'avais réussi _(il faudrait tester)_.

Cependant voilà, les astuces trouvées même si elle fonctionnait _(du moins à l'époque du tutoriel)_ ne marchaient qu'avec un Mac en veille simple, et non avec une veille prolongée _(suspendre l'activité)_.

Alors c'est pour cela que ** Roulement de tambours * *mes très cher frères, mes très chères soeurs, *je vais vous dévoiler* sous vos yeux ébahis  l'astuce tant attendue ! Du moins si vous avez lu jusque-là c'est que vous êtes sage.

J'ai tout simplement *acheté une prise connectée*, pour ma part comme j'ai déjà le système Philips Hue avec le pont et plusieurs lumières, j'ai pris une prise _(drôle façon de dire cela ^^')_ chez eux. *Elle coûte 30€*, certes ça fait cher le WOL mais vous pouvez prendre d'une autre marque pour seulement quelques euros vous en aurez plusieurs avec seulement l'application (_pas besoin de pont)_. Mais c'est à vos risques et périls, je préfère la *stabilité de Philips*.

Personnellement* Philips Hue est la référence*, le number one, il est ce qu'Apple est dans les smartphones.

Il n'y a *rien à configurer*, j'ai branché ma prise au secteur (bizarre de dire cela ^^'), ensuite je suis allé dans l'application HUE de mon iPhone et ajouter un accessoire.

Il me la retrouver en un quart de quart de moitié de millième de seconde.
Ensuite dans les paramètres vous* l'associez avec Siri et Homekit*.
Vous pouvez même vous amuser à créer un raccourci et plusieurs scènes. Puis c'est à vous de créer vos scènes selon vous envies.

Alors certes 30€ pour réveiller son Mac, c'est un peu cher, et si vous n'avez pas le pont ça commence à douiller pour cette unique fonction, mais la prise peut servir pour tout et n'importe quoi puisqu'*elle peut aller jusqu'à 2300 watts*.

Que ce soit lumières, un rack de prise entier, ou que sais-je, même si demain Apple intègre une vraie fonction WOL dans macOS, *la prise vous servira toujours pour piloter quelque chose d'autre*.

Ou alors, vous pouvez toujours la laisser pour votre Mac et être en sécurité.
Si vous êtes loin de chez vous et qu'il y a un orage dans la région, vous pouvez l'éteindre, je pense même pouvoir créer une scène qui détecterais avec une station météo, le temps, et en fonction de vos paramètres, couper la prise automatiquement _(je pense que c'est possible avec Netatmo et Lifedomus)_.

Bref, je divague, la prise à un prix, mais cela reste une *bonne solution*, qui plus est, est matérielle et non logicielle.

Tout ce qu'il faut faire c'est d'*éteindre la prise et de la rallumer*, et le Mac se rallume par magie.

Personnellement, je dispose d'un écran externe Phillips 499PH9 et d'un MacBook Pro  branché en USB-C à l'écran. C'est l'écran qui charge le MacBook, me partage la connexion Ethernet, les prises USB, etc... Et ça marche du feu de dieu...

Je pilote beaucoup mon Mac à distance quand je suis hors de la maison et* je ne trouvais aucune bonne solution pour le rallumer* _(car j'ai oublié de le rallumer en partant de chez moi, ou le sortir d'une veille profonde)_, je n'avais pas le choix que d'attendre le retour à la maison.. Frustrant !

J'ai failli même créer un mini robot pilotable à distance pour qu'il appuie sur une touche du clavier pour réveiller l'ordinateur... trop complexe.

J'ai également une caméra connectée au-dessus de l'ordinateur qui filme mon bureau, je m'y suis connecté pour parler dans le micro et dire " Dis Siri " mais la qualité du haut-parleur de la caméra est assez médiocre et cela ne prenait pas la commande.
_(C'est surtout pour un mode veille classique.)_

*En fait mon petit robot c'est ma prise.* Il existe des prises connectées pas trop chères, à tester, mais le top reste Philips.

_Je vous remercie de votre lecture, et de vos commentaires à venir !_


----------



## jamesleval (30 Septembre 2020)

J'ai posté ça : https://forums.macg.co/threads/wol-et-controle-a-distance-sur-mac-mini.1344711/
Peut être que c'est un sujet que vous connaissez pour m'aider. Et sinon moi je sais comment allumer un mac en WOL sans utiliser de prises connectés


----------



## mistertitan (1 Décembre 2020)

euh... 


jamesleval a dit:


> J'ai posté ça : https://forums.macg.co/threads/wol-et-controle-a-distance-sur-mac-mini.1344711/
> Peut être que c'est un sujet que vous connaissez pour m'aider. Et sinon moi je sais comment allumer un mac en WOL sans utiliser de prises connectés


bah du coup tu nous dis? car moi je voudrais bien réveiller aussi mon mac à distance quand j'en ai besoin.


----------



## jamesleval (1 Décembre 2020)

j'utilise l'application WolOn sur Android pour envoyer un magic paquet sur le port 7. Après il faut éventuellement configurer la box pour transmettre le paquet et ça marche.


----------



## Gregoryen (1 Décembre 2020)

mistertitan a dit:


> euh...
> 
> bah du coup tu nous dis? car moi je voudrais bien réveiller aussi mon mac à distance quand j'en ai besoin.


Ma solution marche parfaitement ^^


----------



## nemrod (2 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Donc pour l'éteindre, tu désactives l'alimentation sur ta prise connectée ?


----------



## Gregoryen (2 Janvier 2021)

Salut ! Bonne année !
Oui en fait la prise connecté est éteinte donc plus de courant. Donc je l'éteins et je la rallume.


----------



## nemrod (2 Janvier 2021)

Bonne année 

Ce qui m'ennuie dans ta solution, c'est d'éteindre "brutalement" mon Mac mini.


----------



## Gregoryen (2 Janvier 2021)

Oui c'est plus pour les portables puisqu'ils ont une batterie. Sinon une petite solution c'est d'éteindre ton Mac. Si tu éteins la prise, ça ne fera rien puisqu'il est déjà éteint. Si tu rallume la prise ça va réveiller donc Mac. (Je n'ai pas testé sur les Mac de bureau style Mac mini, iMac..) Vu qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas comme des portables, je crois que même si le courant reviens, le Mac (de bureau) reste éteins et il faut l'allumer depuis le bouton.

Si cela marche, la solution est de l'éteindre à chaque fois. Puis c'est bien de l'éteindre et l'allumer ça évite beaucoup de bugs, on ne pense jamais à redémarrer nos appareils.


----------



## nemrod (2 Janvier 2021)

Si j'éteins mon Mac, "allumer" la prise ne fera rien je pense.


----------



## Gregoryen (2 Janvier 2021)

Je penses aussi. Il faudrais tester à l'occasion.


----------



## drs (2 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour

Alors oui ta solution fonctionne, mais je suis très sceptique sur la stabilité du matériel et du système de fichiers. En général, les os n’aiment pas être coupés brutalement et finisse par planter, di fait d’un système de fichiers corrompus (puisque la séquence d’extinction ne se fait pas correctement).
Ensuite, les composants doivent morfler à chaque fois.
Personnellement je ne conseillerai pas cette solution dans la durée.
Par contre, pour un usage ponctuel ca peut être très pratique, surtout à distance (j’ai fait ça pour mon pi3 en cas de plantage)


----------



## maxou56 (2 Janvier 2021)

Gregoryen a dit:


> Si tu rallume la prise ça va réveiller donc Mac. (Je n'ai pas testé sur les Mac de bureau style Mac mini, iMac..) Vu qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas comme des portables, je crois que même si le courant reviens, le Mac (de bureau) reste éteins et il faut l'allumer depuis le bouton.


Bonsoir,
Tu peux cocher l'option "démarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant" dans économiseur d'énergie.


----------



## Gregoryen (2 Janvier 2021)

En fait c'est une alternative pour des Mac portables, donc MacBook. Il est évident que si vous coupez le courant sur un ordi de bureau c'est pas conseiller... ce n'est pas pour des Mac de bureau. La seule chose que j'ai conseiller c'est de voir si une prise connecté réveille un Mac quand celui ci est éteint. Je n'ai jamais dit de couper le courant d'un Mac brutalement ! Uniquement faire un ON/OFF de la prise quand le Mac de bureau est éteint.
Après ce tutoriel s'adresse aux portables.

Après si avec l'option que cite Maxou marche, c'est une alternative.


----------

